# Broken Buckle on Pack..How to fix/relace?



## Crusader74 (Dec 13, 2009)

I was out in the field all last week on an Ex.. One of the buckles that tightens the strap around your arms snapped with the weight.  There is an alternative position directly underneath that I used (Changed both sides) But i'm just wondering if any of you guys have had similar problem and can rectify it. 

Glue wont hold and I've never seen a buckle that will open.. other wise its tearing the seam and replacing it with a new buckle..(last option)


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 13, 2009)

Supplycaptain.com sells repair parts for tension bars, triglides, SR buckles, etc...  

I would start there.

Crip


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 13, 2009)

surgicalcric said:


> Supplycaptain.com sells repair parts for tension bars, triglides, SR buckles, etc...
> 
> I would start there.
> 
> Crip



+1

This is the one you want http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=16&ParentCat=30
However If I was you (I'm not, your uglier ) I would get this kit so you can deal with any future breakages. http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=576&ParentCat=30
It comes with 1", 1 1/2", 2" buckles and 1" ladderlocs.

I had a look in my gear and I don't have any of the ladderlocs.  I can send you a Ghillietex 1" SR-25 buckle in Tan if you want.


----------



## American-n-NZ (Dec 13, 2009)

How many beers did you have in there?


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Gents . Much appreciated.. Looks like Supplycaptain is what i'm looking for.  Mac, thanks for the offer but I wont put you to the trouble Mate. Much appreciated.

No beer I'm afraid..Mission essential Kit only:)


----------

